# hrbt



## cchae (Mar 10, 2004)

anyone know any good spots to fish from by the hrbt... Th e boat is docked 5 minutes away from the hrbt. Wasnt trying to go all the way over to cbbt


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

Pretty much anywhere along the bridge can be good on the norfolk side. Also try around the rock island and on the channel side of the rocks. I usually fish it at night- fish lures along the shadowline of the bridge lights. Move around until you find the fish. Lately there have been flounder, striper, and blues in there pretty thick.


----------



## jay (Feb 19, 2004)

From what i hearthier is a REALLY good flounder spot out thier  but....the last couple times we went out thier we could  not find it any body wanna tell me where's it at...PLEASE !!!!!!!


----------

